# Advice needed



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You need to really check to see if there is a demand for this "lighting shop" where you are..

I don't see enough money to be made that this idea would fly on this side of the pond..


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

lightsareus said:


> Hi Guys.
> Im after some advice. Im not sure if there is anyone out there that would be able to help me or not but thought i would give it a go. Im looking at starting a lighting shop (initially) with the possibility to become an electrical wholesaler in the not so distant future. Whilst the last month or so has been constant research i am struggling (bar abroad) to find a company within the UK to source supplies from that doesnt deal with Joe Public and obviously that would allow a profit margin!! Anyone have any pointers!!
> Many Thanks


There are a number of buying groups out there for the smaller electrical wholsaler of whom you could contact.

For example: - 

AEIW - http://www.aiew.co.uk/

MIDA - http://www.mida.co.uk/

IBA - http://theiba.net/

ANEW - http://www.anew.co.uk/

These are probably the bigger ones for the independant wholersaler (or small group of wholesalers) outside of the Nationals. Neweys, Wilts, CEF, Edmunds, Elec Centre etc,etc.

I know from the past having used some of the smaller wholesalers that the groups tend to produce a catalogue for them with a space or front cover design for their own logo's for promotion.

Bear in mind 95% of the stuff all comes from abroad anyway, who ever you buy it from.

Best of luck with your project. Hope this helps!

WarrenG


----------

